# What type of mouse do I have?



## KBKB2442 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have/had a mouse problem in my new home. From what we know, we had a mother with at least 2 babies. That's what we saw, but know there could be/have been more.

The mother was caught on a Thursday a few hours after we put out our first trap. We thought everything may have been taken care of until that Monday when we saw two babies run across the floor. That Saturday, we found a dead baby on its back (garage floor).

Here’s a picture of the baby: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7592871500/in/photostream. Does anyone know what type of mouse it is? 

For reference purposes:
-Mouse body was maybe 2 inches
-When alive a few days prior, the baby mice were jumping (maybe 2-3 weeks old??)
-We’re located on the south shore of Nassau County, Long Island near a wooded area

I know deer mice have a distinct bi-colored tail (dark on top, light on bottom). This mouse seems to have a patterned tail. I’ve also read that house mice have scaly tails, but I’m not sure this is it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

KBKB2442 said:


> *What type of mouse do I have?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a type of mouse that a black snake would be happy to have for lunch.
Allow the snakes to live!


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

As cute as he is, he has to go. Don't let them get out of control, I'm pretty certain letting a snake loose in the house is not a solution that would go over well. 

I agree though with Tarheel, let the snakes live...just way over there>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Does it matter what species it is? They have to go. Looks like the common house mouse to me

Where was the snake mentioned?

A cat might be a better idea:whistling2:


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

chrisn said:


> A cat might be a better idea


Cat's are not tolerated in the house. EVER.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

TarheelTerp said:


> Cat's are not tolerated in the house. EVER.


 
In you're house or hers?:huh:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

chrisn said:


> In you're house or hers?:huh:


As long as we're splitting hairs, how do you know the op is a her?

And its "your" not "you're"


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

<--not a cat guy



chrisn said:


> In you're house or hers?


In the house of anyone M or F who has any sense in the matter.

Most dog's otoh... will be welcome inside.
Some right up on to the furniture.


----------

